# Dewlap questions



## Leaf (May 17, 2008)

Ok could someone explain the dewlap to me?

Do all breeds get them?

What is the purpose?

Why don't males get them?

How old is a rabbit when they start to develop one?

Will a spayed rabbit get one?

If you spay a younger rabbit, will that stop one from growing?

How long does it take one to fully develop?


----------



## fld20 (May 17, 2008)

Ok could someone explain the dewlap to me?

Do all breeds get them? yes all breeds to my knowledge can get them

What is the purpose? it has none it's just extra skin

Why don't males get them? males can get them there just not as large usually as the does .

How old is a rabbit when they start to develop one? I'm not really sure I think it just depends on the rabbit

Will a spayed rabbit get one? They could

If you spay a younger rabbit, will that stop one from growing? I dont think so I think they could still get it . It's basiclly a double chin

How long does it take one to fully develop? I think thats another depends on the rabbit

Fallon


----------



## tundrakatiebean (May 18, 2008)

My impression was always that girls had dewlaps so they could pull fur for nests :dunnoI know that some does dewlaps get smaller after they are spayed - so maybe that's what made me think that it was hormone/baby related...


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 18, 2008)

Speaking for Californian's and NZ's they start devolping around 4.5 months, which is also around the time some people think they are old enough to breed. I have some almost 4 month old Cali doe's and they are still indistinguishable from the bucks when you just look at them.

Reveille was born in midJune of 2007 and shes a full grown girl, she was bred at 6 months, and for all intents and purposes, she was a mere few ounces away from being the same size as her mother, and looked exactly the same in appearence. Her mother was 2 years old at the time. 

So the long and the short of it..4.5 to start the dewlap.. by 6 months they are fairly full grown..

Reveille is just kinda spread out more now..


----------



## cafeduck1 (May 19, 2008)

There are a few breeds that do not (or should not) get them. Bigger, heavier breeds have larger ones than smaller breeds.


----------



## BlueGiants (May 19, 2008)

Dewlaps should only be seen on Does. Bucks may not have one. Different breeds develop at different ages and does will exhibit dewlaps at puberty.

Certain breeds are not supposed to show a dewlap at all, ie: Polish,Netherland Dwarf, Dwarf Hotot, Tans, Britannia Petite, Himalyan, Silver, etc.

Some breeds may only show a small dewlap (or are faulted for too large a dewlap) ie: Rhinelander, Dutch, Florida White, Harlequin, Holland Lop, Mini Lop, French Lop, etc.

And some breeds, it's expected, ie: Rex, Mini Rex, Flemish Giant, American, Satin, Beveren, Palomino, New Zealand, Lilac, Cinnamon, Champagne D'Argent, Chinchilla, etc.

It is hormone driven. It's also hereditary (daughters of does with larger dewlaps tend to have large dewlaps). Does that have been bred more, tend to have larger dewlaps. Some does will develop them even if spayed. I have not noticed age at spaying being a factor. (If they'rebred to get one, they'll get it.) Not breeding (or spaying) will keep it from getting larger.


----------

